# What is this?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

do you guys know what this is?









I'm in canton, michigan and ran across this small wetland area. The only aquatic plants in this pond are cat-tails, hair grass, and this.. oh, and duckweed of course.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll bet there are more plants than just that one, only they are growing emersed along the margins of the pond. I'm not sure what that plant is though.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

found it... It's a weed.
Potamogeton natans L. 
floating pondweed

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=PONA4

it's grasslike in its submerged/immersed form.. hmm. I might have to take a few samples home.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job.  It might be cool. Most of the plants we keep are considered weeds in the native lands.


----------

